
Show HN: UnderExpress – A free, ready to use website UI kit for hustlers - ankyth27
https://underexpress.com?src=hn
======
bionoid
I am frankly baffled by the choice of "for hustlers"; my associations are
"drug dealer", "scammer", "thief", "dishonest person" and so on (I'm not a
native speaker, so I'm not sure how correct/common that is. Urbandictionary
seems to point in the same direction[1]).

I can let that slide, but "handcrafted UI components" (as opposed to what?),
and then a reference to my dreams followed by buzzwords.. I don't understand
why you would use this angle for a technical audience - if you have 100+ good
components, that is impressive in itself, show the code!

I completely understand that making a good website and slogans etc is very
hard, so I am willing to spend some time to look at code. But you're making me
jump through hoops, I'm not willing to do that even for a second. It leaves me
wondering if signing up will even get me a repository/download link or is
there some activation or profile bullshit? How many e-mails will I get, who do
you share my address with, and so on.. If it's "absolutely free", why is it
not using an established license?

1:
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hustler](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hustler)

~~~
LaundroMat
I think it comes from the context of growth hacking. Typically, growth hackers
come in three forms: hackers, hipsters and hustlers.

~~~
eptcyka
I hope I will never have to work with you.

~~~
LaundroMat
It's not because I know something that I agree with it..

------
mful
4 questions:

1\. Why email-gate it? With so many UI kits out there, I won't give my email
just to try another one.

2\. What are you going to do with my email address, were I to sign up?

3\. Can this be used via some kind of package manager? I would recommend this,
as I wouldn't use anything that I have to manually download and install
updates for.

4\. I'm a little confused by the marketing — what makes this "for hustlers"?

Anyway, congrats on shipping!

~~~
ankyth27
Thanks for taking out time to review this, this means a lot for me. 1) There
are many UI kits, but most of the good ones are paid or are only available in
psd/sketch previews. This one is completely ready to use + free + fresh
designs. 2) I am planning to create more resources to this in future, like
more landing pages, more ui components, DIY website maker and I also want you
to know that paid support is available [upsell], so email would be a point of
contact. [I will soon build an unsubscribe option too] 3) Yes, this is on my
plan, would update here as well when i do this. 4) From my understanding,
hustler means the go-getter, this theme is made for people who want to get the
work done quickly, the theme is in ready to deploy html mode and comes with 8
templates to help people focus on right problems.

Thanks again, this is my first ship on HN, and is working just great coz of
people like you. Thank you :)

~~~
mercer
> [I will soon build an unsubscribe option too]

Just in case you might be unaware, I'm pretty sure that in many places (EU-
wide, even?) an unsubscribe button is a requirement!

------
RobAley
There doesn't appear to be a license detailed either on the website or in the
download zip. With each page having "© 2017 | All rights reserved
UnderExpress.com" or similar on, including those in the zip, it isn't clear
what "free" means. E.g. am I free to use it, modify it, distribute it etc.,
and if so how and with what restrictions.

For something like this, particularly if you are wanting to make it popular so
that you can make money from support, I would suggest MIT or similar license.

~~~
ankyth27
Thanks for this. Just added a license link to the footer, will update to MIT
once I go through it. Did you like the kit?

~~~
RobAley
Yes, it looks good.

Had a look at the license you've added, it's still to ambiguous to use
commercially. For instance, it says "Do not distribute on your hosting/third-
party service.". While I assume that means as a whole stand-alone kit, it
technically covers use in websites (as parts of the code will be distributed
to browsers as part of the design). This is why its important to use an
established license, either an open source one like MIT or a proper commercial
license. Without one or the other many companies (who are the ones with the
deep pockets to pay for support) won't touch it.

------
ankyth27
Hey HN, presenting UnderExpress - A completely free UI Kit, based on latest
bootstrap 4 for people who want to create beautiful websites quickly. It also
comes with 8 ready-made templates. Please give your valuable feedback.

~~~
sterex
Please define "free".

~~~
ankyth27
Included a license, thanks for pointing out.

------
kemonocode
I concur with what other commenters have mentioned- without clear licensing
indications, this is sort of useless.

~~~
ankyth27
Added right now. Thanks Mate.
[https://underexpress.com/welcome/license](https://underexpress.com/welcome/license)

------
bernadus_edwin
Please check your preview component page. I cannot scroll it vertically. View
from iphone , ios 11

~~~
ankyth27
Just made a tweak, would you mind rechecking and sharing feedback.

~~~
bernadus_edwin
Ok, seems good now. Still not near my laptop, but i will try it later. Keep
the good work

------
jobeso
When I sign up for this and get the email with the download link I receive a
underexpress.zip.pdf file which I am not able to open on a Mac. Is your
software not available for Mac ?

~~~
ankyth27
I just checked and corrected it, would you mind downloading again through the
same link please.

~~~
jobeso
Works fine now, great job, looks awesome, thank you!

------
5_minutes
A real hustler, I guess would buy a quality kit from UI8 and wing it with
that. Looking really pro while spending a few bucks.

I’m not sure what this is...

~~~
ankyth27
Hey, this is just the starting, I am confident enough that this will turn into
a good quality kit through the feedback and iterations. Thanks for your time.

~~~
anitil
Gee everyone is a bit grumpy here today. I think it looks great! I'll probably
be using a couple of these

~~~
ankyth27
Made my day :) thanks.

------
robertlagrant
The website is a bit titchy on my Android phone (OnePlus 3T). Bit off-putting
as I assume it's built in UnderExpress?

------
eat_veggies
SAAS and Sass are way different.

~~~
ankyth27
Oh My Bad, corrected! Thanks for reporting.

~~~
dualogy
Well not at the home page, near the bottom, at my end. Still "saas" there.

But the heck is a "hustler" in web technology? I remember that term only from
hip-hop and GTA characters and a US porn mag. Coming up next, the UI kit for
home-boys, pimps, playaz and pushas? Well next time I'm down in the hood, I'll
be sure to remember UnderExpress =)

~~~
ankyth27
Thanks again. I used hustler for a person with get it done attitude. But as I
figured out right now, its more of a profane word,so changing the
communication to Go-Getters :D

